# What SAS card?



## cedivad (Nov 30, 2011)

Newcomer here - using FreeBSD for it's ZFS support 
I have an hardware raid card, MegaRaid 9280 4i4e. It doesn't support JBOD mode and so I want to replace it with a card that does, I don't need hardware raid. What card do you suggest me? Many thanks!


----------



## _martin (Nov 30, 2011)

cedivad said:
			
		

> What card do you suggest me? Many thanks!


Have a look at here: hardware notes (8.2-RELEASE). You can mix-and-match with your platform and budget.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 30, 2011)

SuperMicro AOC-USAS-L8i is a great 8-port SAS/SATA controller supported by the mpt(4) driver in FreeBSD, with support going back to at least 7.x, possibly earlier.  The only limitation is that the hardware only supports disks up to 2 TB in size.

SuperMicro AOC-USAS2-L8i is the updated version of the above, supporting disks larger than 2 TB, using the mps(4) driver available in FreeBSD 8.2 and above.

Both of these are PCI-Express cards, although SuperMicro calls them UIO cards.  The case bracket that they ship with is "backwards", so you can't use it in a standard PC case.  You can buy proper PCI brackets online for something like 35c each, though.

These cards are < $200 CDN each; you can usually find them on sale for around $125 CDN.


----------

